# Water and Ice



## Whorse (Jan 3, 2012)

Just watch... And have your mind blown
(don't read the youtube comments cause it kinda ruins it)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIs00QjiJZQ&feature=g-logo&context=G2244c8cFOAAAAAAACAA


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

Why shouldn't we read the................nevermind

That looks torturous. Upside-down in a cold, frozen lake. Rather them than me. But still, quite amazing.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 6, 2012)

Hehehehe that was so cool.
That environment would mess with your mind so much, especially that wheelbarrow 'sinking'.


----------



## shteev (Jan 6, 2012)

Dayum.


----------



## P87NE (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't read the comments, and at first I was wondering what in the world that liquid was at the bottom of the lake, then I finally figured it out. It was a gas, not a liquid.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2012)

Whorse said:


> (don't read the youtube comments cause it kinda ruins it)



It's called "Fishing under ice" :V


----------



## KingNow (Jan 6, 2012)

That was astounding. Seriously though, how long could they stay under before they'd freeze to death?


----------



## Whorse (Jan 6, 2012)

KingNow said:


> That was astounding. Seriously though, how long could they stay under before they'd freeze to death?


They are wearing cold water wet suits- the reason they are floating is because the suits have a layer of hot air- keeping the divers warm and themselves bouyent


----------

